# Moss and Algae removal ???



## acc

Looking for feedback on Moss and Algae removal on roofs .
This is a comman problem here in the north east. Just curious to see what kind of products you guys are using, I heard of several different kind of products being sold south but having a hard time buying similar products .


----------



## jimsonburg

Use oxygen bleach, a powder you mix with water, which is less toxic and doesn't discolor the way chlorine bleach could. Green algae is easier to remove than black algae. Do not pressure wash shingles, and be sure to protect foundation plantings. Do not use table salt; it's corrosive and ineffective.

Moss on roofs can be swept off, brushed off or scraped off to remove the moss' shallow root system. Work downward to avoid damaging shingles. Remove as much moss as possible before treating it to cut down the amount of chemicals needed.


----------



## acc

What do you think of all these products sold in the hardware stores ? ex : Wash-safe Roof Wash ; Spray and Forget ; Moss Out for roofs ; etc... and I'm sure there are plenty more.


----------



## Designing Woman

Sorry to hear about the problem, acc. I recently had a customer with a similar situation (I work at The Home Depot) and I can tell you what I learned from technical support. First, be sure to check your shingles for signs of a failing roof.

Moss cleaning is best done by hand removing each piece. 

Algae cleaning requires a solution of 4 gallons of water + 1 gallon of bleach + 1 cup of TSP (tri-sodium phosphate). (Be sure to wear eye and hand protection when mixing up the solution and work in a well ventilated area.) I was told to NEVER pressure wash the roof. Spray with low pressure water like a garden hose (with no nozzle). Let sit for 20 minutes. Wash off with low pressure water. 

I hope this helps your roof. Please keep me posted.


----------



## buildpinnacle

The roof algae you are referring to is called gloeocapsa magma. It is no longer a regional issue as it is becoming a staple in all areas of the US. The reason...it's primary feeding agent is limestone. Limestone has been used as the primary filler due to it's low cost and abundance for many years. If you will note, there are usually clean areas under roof vents, chimneys, lead shields, etc that don't have the algae. This is due to the amount of zinc in the metal. Zinc kills the algae. Copper also works and some of the algae resistant shingles have some copper coated granules. However, it is much more expensive. Being from East Texas where every single roof has this issue, we have found that zinc strips installed at the ridge is absolutely the best solution. I have houses that have been installed for over 10 years with these products and not one bit of algae in highly wooded areas. The rain water hits the zinc strips and washes the zinc over the roof area below. It keeps the roof algae free. Bleach will not kill it for good plus it is harmful to the environment, plants, potential animals, etc from the washout.


----------



## Interloc

We have used galvinized metal ridge caps, they do work.


----------



## buildpinnacle

The galvanized metal works because it has zinc in it from the galvinizing process. Zinc is the key.


----------



## acc

Installing zinc strips at the time of reroofing is common up here also, but I found that roofs that are approx 10 yrs old or more , shingles become brittal enough that trying to lift them to install zinc strips is not worth it.
Removing that algae or moss would probably increase the life span of them shingles an additional 5 to 8 years. I do agree that bleach is not the answer because it is harmful to the environment. There is all these kinds of products online and at the hardware stores, but was just wondering if anyone had ever tried them ?


----------



## Interloc

acc said:


> but I found that roofs that are approx 10 yrs old or more , shingles become brittal enough that trying to lift them to install zinc strips is not worth it.


 This is when we used the metal caps..


----------



## GeorgianRoofing

*Roofing*

I agree with the first guy. Use oxyclean has worked with some of our roofers when they used it.

www.GeorgianRoofing.com

http://www.GeorgianRoofing.com


----------



## seoforu

Moss and algae will grow wherever it can take hold on a cool damp surface. The first consideration to reduce moss and algae growth is to reduce the time of available moisture, when moss and algae can grow. These plants become dormant when dry but will restart growth when the conditions are favorable. This usually involves cutting back overhanging tree branches and removing excess debris such as leaves and twigs to facilitate drying.

Metal Roofing and Repairs|Alabama roofing companies|Roofing Waterproofing


----------



## waverider

buildpinnacle said:


> The roof algae you are referring to is called gloeocapsa magma. It is no longer a regional issue as it is becoming a staple in all areas of the US. The reason...it's primary feeding agent is limestone. Limestone has been used as the primary filler due to it's low cost and abundance for many years. If you will note, there are usually clean areas under roof vents, chimneys, lead shields, etc that don't have the algae. This is due to the amount of zinc in the metal. Zinc kills the algae. Copper also works and some of the algae resistant shingles have some copper coated granules. However, it is much more expensive. Being from East Texas where every single roof has this issue, we have found that zinc strips installed at the ridge is absolutely the best solution. I have houses that have been installed for over 10 years with these products and not one bit of algae in highly wooded areas. The rain water hits the zinc strips and washes the zinc over the roof area below. It keeps the roof algae free. Bleach will not kill it for good plus it is harmful to the environment, plants, potential animals, etc from the washout.


 all tho the zinc strip works at the top of the roof line its best to install the zinc striping every 6-8 ft 12- 20 coarses of shingles, long runs with the strip only at the top wont help issues all the bottom of the roof, i know this from experience living on the coastline.


----------



## PTROOFING

touchy subject. all i can offer is that ABC Supply sell a product called Shingle Shield which comes in 1 gallon buckets. It has worked for us on some units (pump spray on roof with garden sprayer, the pressure wash off), but I will only do this after a written proposal and signed by owner that we are not responsible for any damages. Just attempted it in October to remove the black streaks on a home and failed. Its a 50/50 shot.


----------



## coolfirehotice

Water logging on roof causes moss and algae. To avoid moss and algae on roof it is very much necessary to avoid water logging. Many people use chlorine bleach, which should not be used according to me as it damages roofing materials. Tree shades are also one of the common reason for moss and algae. Among moss and algae, algae are less harmful for roofs.

The easiest method of avoiding moss and algae is regular sweeping. Also a steep roof slope allows water to drain off. One must avoid north facing roofs to avoid moss and algae on their roofs.

Roofing Contractors Orange


----------



## DFWRoofing

We have cleaned a fews roofs with products specifically made for this. 

Spray on with pump sprayer, soak, and gently (very important!), power wash.

I think we sold it for around 40 or 50 a sq - expensive for homeowner yet not really worth it for us either.


----------



## packet04

Use non toxic oxygen bleach. This is widely available powder is mixed with water and applied to a cool roof surface, preferably on an overcast day. If you keep the roof surface wet with the solution for just 20 minutes, and then lightly scrub the roof surface, the algae almost always comes off.


----------



## tani

You can try the 30 SECONDS Roof Treatment Lichen Moss & Algae Killer which is a safe and easy to use product, specifically formulated for domestic use to effectively kill and control further growth of Lichen, Moss Mould & Algae. Run a Google search for it and you can find it.


----------



## GAZ

strips of copper fitted along the ridge line works wonders


----------



## Gladys_christabel

*home remodeling Los Angeles*

It will be irritating that moss and algae on your roof.I can suggest you some products you just try that and let me know how is it.
Multi Surface algae and moss remover (http://www.geocel.co.uk/dynimages/491.png)

Bayer moss and algae killer(http://0.tqn.com/d/homerenovations/1/0/M/W/-/-/Bayer-Moss-Killer.JPG)

you can know about this product by using this link itself.

_______________________________________________--
home remodeling Los Angeles


----------

